# SC/GA get together weekend poll



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, so here's the deal. I am assuming that some point in May is a good time for a P&S meetup. I am also assuming that a weekend will work as well. So let me know.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I am a long shot but with the memorial weekend I would have 4 days off and could more likely make it with that much allotted time.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah memorial is good


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

but then the 15 is good too!!!

Can i bring my girlfriend?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Any weekend in May is good for me.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, so it's a tie between the 15th and Memorial Day. For the sake of my sanity and all those involved I'm going to break the tie and go with the 15th. Trust me, it's a lot less crowded then. The pier is jammed with people from all over determined that they're going to catch Jaws on their Snoopy poles from Memorial Day all the way until Labor Day.

15th= Less traffic, less people, less headaches.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay E, I am putting in for the 14, 15 and 16 of May off, now I may just need some details, like what time where exactly, yadda, yadda, yadda. Now for me, I've always been crazy, but it keeps me from going insane. With any luck, I won't have to wait until August to meet and fish with you (though I'd still like to hook up in August), and whenever it happens, it is going to be an honor.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I added the event to the calendar. I'm going to try to have some bait on hand for everyone to use, live shrimp, minnows, etc. Depending on the tides and weather, we might get to do some flounder fishing as well as getting a shot at the big reds in the surf. I might be able to take that Saturday off, then again, I might not. However, I will be free and clear on Sunday for sure.

Mark your calendars and lube your reels, spring can't get here fast enough!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Great E.....15th will do just fine. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey E...Just checked the calander......????.......you got us down for last week. Went to May and nada. Might want to take a look.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hmmm, must have been the Guinness talking, not me. We'll get it worked out soon enough. I can't wait for spring and the redfish run.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea know what what ya mean......happens to me to.


----------

